# Best low cost CDN?



## Garcia (Aug 19, 2014)

I dont know much about content delivery networks and there are a lot of options... what is the best choice for less than $10usd monthly? My visitors are mostly from USA and UK. My website speed is okay but I want to make it even faster for all users.


----------



## Deleted (Aug 19, 2014)

First thing you should do is examine your 'site' or 'server' and do overview of configuration. Some tips:

- Google Chrome's Debugger can 'audit' the webpage to give tips on speeding it up

- Use gzip compression if you can, since smaller chunks of data (=< MTU) won't fragment and give a nice speed boost.

- I'd probably suggest using mod_pagespeed on the server itself 

- If you're doing SSL based stuff, mod_spdy (but this breaks on certain types of 301 redirections, use with caution) 

- If you're using PHP

-- Use mod_ruid2 instead of SuPHP since it's much faster overall

-- Use something like an opcode cacher to save at least 50% of overhead when compiling code on the stack

Of course, that's what I would do first instead of dumping money into a CDN that may or may not be 'optimal'.


----------



## DomainBop (Aug 19, 2014)

> what is the best choice for less than $10usd monthly?


For $10 monthly the best choice is usually to not use a CDN.  Using a cheap CDN often does more harm than good and may actually slow your site down.  The performance of cheap CDNs often leaves a lot to be desired...


----------



## sv01 (Aug 19, 2014)

good point Monkburger 

@Garcia depend how much bandwidth you need?
maxcdn has $9 for 100 GB/m

cdn.net, keycdn, stylexnetworks pay as you go.


----------



## devonblzx (Aug 19, 2014)

Using a global DNS service is a cheaper way of reducing connection times then always taking advantage of common hosted files like Google's libraries.  When a user is connecting to your site from around the globe, it could be adding half a second just on the DNS lookup.  Then the good things about the hosted libraries (like jquery for instance) is not just the CDN Google and other sites have but the fact that many other sites use them so they have a higher potential to already be cached in the user's browser.


----------



## Schultz (Aug 19, 2014)

MaxCDN or Cloudflare.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 19, 2014)

Mah Pants

Totally non-joking, I know FRCorey sells OnApp CDN with a pay-as-you-go method.  Knowing FRCorey, I'd say it's probably a solid service.


----------



## mikeyur (Aug 20, 2014)

CDNify is pretty solid, they have a $10/mo plan: https://cdnify.com/

Used them for the last 6 months or so. I know they have a recurring 20% off coupon floating around as well.


----------



## Nikki (Aug 20, 2014)

If you have a lot of third party libraries you can use one of the javascript cdns (http://cdnjs.com/, https://developers.google.com/speed/libraries/devguide, http://www.jsdelivr.com/) which run on a few of the cdns listed here (MaxCDN, CloudFlare, etc)


----------



## Mid (Aug 20, 2014)

I have no experience with these, but

cdn77 charges $49/TB for US/EU location (not per month, you can use it until you consume I think)

So, per GB cost comes to 0.05/GB is *probably* the cheapest I think

But anyway CDN is more costlier (5 to 10 times?) than normal vps/dedi I think (assuming vps providers don't oversell bandwidth like done in shared hosting). If you could have multiple (3) VPSes and do load balance with DNS, that would be cheaper than having a CDN I think (unless you want absolute low latency with 100s of servers across the globe).

The low end vps providers bandwidth cost varies from 0.005/GB to 0.01/GB.

Some unmetered ones might even workout to 0.001/GB (like ovh/etc) but not sure how reliable it would be.

cloudvps claims to offer a free global CDN, check for yourself.


----------



## AThomasHowe (Aug 20, 2014)

At $10/m you're best off doing a home baked solution like suggested here or using Cloudflare's free plan.


----------



## eva2000 (Aug 20, 2014)

I'm testing out KeyCDN on my forums with Nginx ngx_pagespeed and SPDY SSL CDN https://community.centminmod.com/threads/if-ill-try-to-use-cdn.1110/page-2#post-4968 (pay as you go US$0.04/GB)


----------



## Schultz (Aug 21, 2014)

Go with Cloudflare, free 100TB~ per month & locations worldwide, even in AU.


----------



## Garcia (Aug 21, 2014)

I will try out cloudflare for now since I see if it helps since it is free.  Thanks.


----------



## Art (Mar 22, 2016)

My choice is[SIZE=12pt] [/SIZE]INXY.COM.[SIZE=12.5pt] Indeed, they have the lowest prices in the Net. Besides, they provide free trial (20Tb of traffic), and you need to pay for consumed traffic only![/SIZE]


----------



## graeme (Mar 22, 2016)

A CDN may not be the best solution. have you done these:


Minimise and combine JS files (there are tools for that)

Minimise and combine CSS files (there are tools for that too)

Optimise images, reduce quality of JPEGs (on must sites no one will notice), use SVG where possible (especially if you have things like large diagrams)

Check all HTML, JS and CSS is GZipped

Remove third part widgets and Javascript unless you really need them (on a lot of sites the slowest thing to load are ads, analytics, social sharing buttons and assorted third party crap).


----------



## drmike (Mar 22, 2016)

Art said:


> My choice is[SIZE=12pt] [/SIZE]INXY.COM.[SIZE=12.5pt] Indeed, they have the lowest prices in the Net. Besides, they provide free trial (20Tb of traffic), and you need to pay for consumed traffic only![/SIZE]



Interesting offers on CDN.


Their website made me chuckle though:


"What peculiarities do our web hosting solutions have?"
https://www.inxy.com/dedicated-servers/


Peculiarities isn't a word anyone should ever use in sales material.


----------

